# Help Needed With Some History And Translation On This Russian



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello again,

Could you all cast you expert eyes over this watch I've just purchased, you may have seen it on the mighty ebay, I liked it so went for it, personal preference being the driving force.

Could you help with the make, type, history, age and a translation of the dial, bezel and case back and any other info you can give.

Thanks once again for any help you can give.

Regards

Richard


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Can only help with the obvious :-

It's a Shturmanski by Poljot, 23 jewels and 3133 movement. The "TbackwardsNTAH" translates as Titan, and the Paket is Rocket, so my guess it's a commemorative Space piece to do with Titan launchers?









Other than that, I'm not helping am I? to quote a member.









If you Google for "cyrillic alphabet" then click onto one of the three boxes that comes up top left, far left, you'll get a direct letter by letter transliteration of the cyrillic into English letters that will sometimes help a lot, but it's a long winded process. When you get to "AYTO - - " , you can guess it's going to be "Automatic" after a whiley.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I think I know this one...

A Poljot SS18 chronograph, with the 3133 movement, marked 'Sturmanskie' (Navigator) on the dial in Cyrillic. The stylised wings below also echo the original Air Force issued Sturmanskie markings. Movement marked 3133 and 23 'jewels'

I think that this model was said to be made from the metal of decommissioned SS18 missiles; hence the model name. The mssiles were scrapped in 1991, so the watch is probably late 90's?


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

chris l said:


> I think I know this one...
> 
> A Poljot SS18 chronograph, with the 3133 movement, marked 'Sturmanskie' (Navigator) on the dial in Cyrillic. The stylised wings below also echo the original Air Force issued Sturmanskie markings. Movement marked 3133 and 23 'jewels'
> 
> I think that this model was said to be made from the metal of decommissioned SS18 missiles; hence the model name. The missiles were scrapped in 1991, so the watch is probably late 90's?


i totally agree with Chris,a good way of recycling old missiles how else would you use them









bowie


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

yep made from recycled missile titanium....


----------



## garryACA (Mar 20, 2007)

Literal translation of the Bezel is 'made from soviet rockets ss-18'

da svydania

G


----------

